# First time on a road course, first time spinning a car at 90mph. In car footage.



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Putting the rest of the footage together for the day this week when I get my new computer. Will be easier on a Mac. I had to at least upload this clip of me losing it around a corner at 90mph:laugh: I really wish I could have seen this from out side of the car. With my friend coaching me my laps time were improving and I was carrying more speed and didnt take that into consideration going into the turn. I was a bit higher on the track than I needed to be to hit the apex and when I went to adjust I jerked the wheel and it sent the rear end out. Whoops. Should have been a bit smoother with the wheel but you dont know the limits of the car until you surpass them :laugh: 

1080p available:beer: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlx9QKXiy-Y&feature=youtu.be 

And btw there was no damage to the car. Just some dirt and grass.:thumbup:


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

Did your friend sh*t his pants? 

Car sounds sick and looks like it can tear up the track!


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Stetr24vw said:


> Did your friend sh*t his pants?
> 
> Car sounds sick and looks like it can tear up the track!


 Thanks. :beer: Nah he was fine. He's has a lot of track time under his belt:laugh:


----------



## Mishimoto (Apr 24, 2012)

Crazy stuff, but hey, that's racing for you! Nice car by the way!


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Mishimoto said:


> Crazy stuff, but hey, that's racing for you! Nice car by the way!


Thanks:beer:


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

Cleveland? What track is like that? Backdrop looks remarkably similar to pacific raceway in washington.


----------



## REIGNSPEED (Aug 19, 2013)

First off - bada$$ MK4.
Second off - Thanks for posting the vid, avoided some serious damage there, looked like a good bit of run off in that section?


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

More from that session

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILl2o...ature=youtu.be


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Cushy said:


> Cleveland? What track is like that? Backdrop looks remarkably similar to pacific raceway in washington.


Nelsons Ledges Road Course:beer:




REIGNSPEED said:


> First off - bada$$ MK4.
> Second off - Thanks for posting the vid, avoided some serious damage there, looked like a good bit of run off in that section?


Thanks:beer: Decent about of grass before the tire wall.


----------



## aprr (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Car sounds great and looks like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## MK2ABAGOLF (Aug 20, 2013)

Whoops! Lol. Nice job keeping mostly under control though.:beer:


----------

